# Question about the value of a 4700 vs 4900



## Guest (Feb 26, 2002)

I was curious about something. If you had a 4700 that you needed to sell, would you up the price to match a 4900? It's seems like they should both be the same value.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2002)

I can't remember what the difference was on these 2 IRD's ?
Is it just the UHF remote now? I tried looking, but with these 2 IRD's now discontinued I couldn't find any info.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2002)

Difference. That all other hardware was the same. But since the 4700s upgraded say 4900 Upgraded to differentiate them from the preconfiged 4900, that may not be true???


----------

